# NGD: Parker DFMV7 Custom Shop



## NaYoN (Apr 1, 2013)

So I got this in my mail today...

I'm a huge Parker fan, and I finally found it in myself to get the DFMV7, and it's amazing! The tangerine color is a custom shop thing.

I can't post a tone snippet right now because reasons, but it basically sounds like my 6 string fly deluxe, and it plays so smoothly that it's insane. I love it, and I don't think I'll ever get another 7 string again.

All photos by MetalBuddah















dat thin body





dat neck thru





dat parker trem





dat finish





Here are my main guitars as of now: My Etherial custom, the DFMV7 and my '93 Fly Deluxe Hardtail


----------



## clintsal (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh gawd! Did you grab that from axe palace? Love everything about that guitar! What is the neck profile like?


----------



## MikeH (Apr 1, 2013)

Das beauty.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 1, 2013)

Love that color.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Apr 1, 2013)

Killer! That's high speed there.


----------



## cardinal (Apr 1, 2013)

SICK. Congrats.


----------



## Philligan (Apr 1, 2013)

That looks unreal, congrats man  I like how sturdy those newer headstocks look.


----------



## natspotats (Apr 1, 2013)

I pooped...


----------



## MetalBuddah (Apr 1, 2013)

I can attest to that fact that this thing is fucking epic. It has to be the best seven that I have ever laid my hands on. At first, I was apprehensive that it is from the Maxx Fly range but I was very pleased to see that it was literally just like my Fly Deluxe but a bit heavier and had different strings on it. The white one is mine.


----------



## JP Universe (Apr 1, 2013)

One of the hottest guitars I've seen on here this year. Congrats!


----------



## AxeHappy (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm not real big on talking about guitars as if they were sexually attractive but Sweet Lich Jesus...that is one fuckable guitar.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 1, 2013)

amazing


----------



## SpaceDock (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh lawd, too much win!


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 1, 2013)

clintsal said:


> Oh gawd! Did you grab that from axe palace? Love everything about that guitar! What is the neck profile like?



Yep, axe palace! Neck profile is pretty much usual Parker style, I don't know much about neck profile classification but it's comfortable. Check this:


----------



## iamthefonz (Apr 1, 2013)

So you have THREE Parkers now?

...goddamnit.


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 1, 2013)

That. Is. Awesome.

I've never played a Parker, but I'm quite tempted now.


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 1, 2013)

iamthefonz said:


> So you have THREE Parkers now?
> 
> ...goddamnit.



I sold the iceburst one to MetalBuddah, but my Etherial custom was basically designed to be a Parker in spirit, so I guess that can count 



groverj3 said:


> That. Is. Awesome.
> 
> I've never played a Parker, but I'm quite tempted now.




Parkers are the best production guitars imo. Nothing compares at all for me.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Apr 1, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> I sold the iceburst one to MetalBuddah, but my Etherial custom was basically designed to be a Parker in spirit, so I guess that can count



Loving every second of it 

One word to note...the piezo saddles on the 7 are different than the black and the iceburst parkers. One the two Fly Deluxes, the element is a separate piece much like your standard EBMM JP piezo element. However on the 7, the piezo element is the saddle. Thought this was kinda cool especially sine it gives the 7 string a mean look because all of the bridge is black as well as the knobs and tuners


----------



## rekab (Apr 1, 2013)

o my god.I love it so much...


----------



## engage757 (Apr 1, 2013)

That is one of the sexiest things I have ever lain eyes on.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 1, 2013)

Aren't all of the Parker 7-strings 24 fret neck-through's? That's what it says on their site: DFMV7 | MaxxFly Models  Shit, the neck-through MaxxFly's have identical specs to the the neck-through Fly's 

Anyways, I'm insanely jealous; beautiful guitar


----------



## capoeiraesp (Apr 1, 2013)

Now that's a modern guitar. Love it!
What happened to the pickup covers on your Etherial?


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 1, 2013)

wannabguitarist said:


> Aren't all of the Parker 7-strings 24 fret neck-through's? That's what it says on their site: DFMV7 | MaxxFly Models  Shit, the neck-through MaxxFly's have identical specs to the the neck-through Fly's
> 
> Anyways, I'm insanely jealous; beautiful guitar



I guess they changed them? Those weren't the specs when they were first announced. All the more power to Parker!



capoeiraesp said:


> Now that's a modern guitar. Love it!
> What happened to the pickup covers on your Etherial?



I decided that I like this look better


----------



## capoeiraesp (Apr 1, 2013)

Cool! I was gonna add that I like the look better too.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 1, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> ...and I don't think I'll ever get another 7 string again.



   

I remember those days...


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 1, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> I remember those days...



Clarification: A non-Parker one!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 1, 2013)

Jesus Christ, that's badass. My jealousy is as intense as that thing's color.

It immediately inspired two "Holy shits," though:

Holy shit, can you scale those pics back a bit? Detail is cool, but we don't really need life-size, hahaha. My work computer/internet can't repel jpegs of that magnitude.

Holy shit, what do you do for a living? I can't afford a _stock_ Parker _6_, and you've gone and got a custom shop Parker 7?


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 1, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Jesus Christ, that's badass. My jealousy is as intense as that thing's color.
> 
> It immediately inspired two "Holy shits," though:
> 
> ...



Neuroscience/engineering!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Apr 2, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Holy shit, can you scale those pics back a bit? Detail is cool, but we don't really need life-size, hahaha. My work computer/internet can't repel jpegs of that magnitude.



I will scale them back next time for sure lol I just let NaYoN dump my SD card onto his desktop so he probably just uploaded directly.


----------



## jwade (Apr 2, 2013)

what'd you pay for that shit? that's unbelievably beautiful...


----------



## larry (Apr 2, 2013)

if parker jumps on the 8 string band wagon, and they do it properly, the fiscal projections for the remaining 2013 quarters will be looking very grim for me. hope they do it wrong, for my sake.

hngd man, I love parkers. great design, execution and value. you win sir.


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 2, 2013)

larry said:


> if parker jumps on the 8 string band wagon, and they do it properly, the fiscal projections for the remaining 2013 quarters will be looking very grim for me. hope they do it wrong, for my sake.
> 
> hngd man, I love parkers. great design, execution and value. you win sir.



Even 7 string Parkers are super rare (I didn't see anyone else do a review, NGD or video of one of these anywhere) so I reckon they won't be going further yet...


----------



## jawbreaker (Apr 2, 2013)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 2, 2013)

I dunno know whether I want to play it or take it out on the 401 for a spin. lol did it come with nitrous ?


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Apr 2, 2013)

It's...amazing! The color came out so perfect! HNGD


----------



## dirtool (Apr 2, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> Yep, axe palace! Neck profile is pretty much usual Parker style, I don't know much about neck profile classification but it's comfortable. Check this:




where is the neck joint?


----------



## parksed24 (Apr 2, 2013)

...

Jesus. Balls.

HNGD! It's incredible


----------



## nangillala (Apr 2, 2013)

Very cool! 
You're the first one I saw on the net, that has one.

I love Parkers and someday I have to get a sevenstring for myself 

Cheers!


----------



## DrJazz (Apr 2, 2013)

That guitar is ridiculously awesome. I'm usually a sucker for natural finishes, but here, the paint job is a perfect fit.


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 2, 2013)

Fuck. Best color. This is so sexy, I wanna cry.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Apr 2, 2013)

So I noticed that they lowered the price from $6000 to $4500. Way more interesting to me now.


But the color on this thing


----------



## MetalBuddah (Apr 2, 2013)

DavidLopezJr said:


> So I noticed that they lowered the price from $6000 to $4500. Way more interesting to me now.
> 
> 
> But the color on this thing



I'm pretty sure the $6k price tag was the MSRP. They have been around $4.5k for a while now.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Apr 2, 2013)

That headstock totally rips off Blackmachine 
















 Kidding, HNGD! Looks awesome.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Apr 2, 2013)

pretty much a dream guitar. the only thing I have doubts on is: is it possible/fairly easy to swap pickups there?


----------



## technomancer (Apr 2, 2013)

Very cool, love the color  No idea why they limited those to the lame colors they selected


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 2, 2013)

Gotta get me one of those...


----------



## Erazoender (Apr 2, 2013)

I always thought Parker guitar shapes were butt ugly, but I never noticed the Maxx Fly series. That shape is waaaaaaay nicer, something that I actually like. That, and the colour is absolutely glorious. Very nice score, super jealous. HNGD!


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Apr 2, 2013)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> pretty much a dream guitar. the only thing I have doubts on is: is it possible/fairly easy to swap pickups there?


Doesn't seem like it. Best option would be to get the pickups in there rewounded.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 2, 2013)

So here I am, sitting in a relatively quiet hallway at university, waiting for my next class, when your guitar literally made me go "holy shit" out loud. The girl sitting next to me is looking at me like I'm a freak. It's been long since a guitar made me go like that. Amazing! I am so jealous! Congrats!


----------



## Xaios (Apr 2, 2013)

Hot damn, that color...



(I'm in the same boat as Tim with the work computer. I could feel my browser on the verge of collapse with the size of those photos.)


----------



## Tesla (Apr 2, 2013)

So much want.


----------



## edsped (Apr 2, 2013)

The tangerine looks so good. If I ever get another 7 it'll probably be a Parker in either tangerine or lime gold if they'll do that, I love my pre-refined Deluxe so much. HNGD


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 2, 2013)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> pretty much a dream guitar. the only thing I have doubts on is: is it possible/fairly easy to swap pickups there?



I don't know, but I'm a huge fan of the default tones on Parkers, so I would never even dream of doing that. It kind of defeats the purpose for me.


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Congrats! That color is amazing!!

-Phil


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 2, 2013)

WHAT?

Since when will they make these in real colors? I might have to buy one now


----------



## Given To Fly (Apr 2, 2013)

larry said:


> if parker jumps on the 8 string band wagon, and they do it properly, the fiscal projections for the remaining 2013 quarters will be looking very grim for me. hope they do it wrong, for my sake.
> 
> hngd man, I love parkers. great design, execution and value. you win sir.



People were asking for 7 string Parkers 10+ years before they finally released one so I think your finances will be safe from bandwagons.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Apr 2, 2013)

Jeez louise... Speechless. That's fucking amazing!


----------



## mountainjam (Apr 3, 2013)

Nicest production 7 ever? I think so. Big congrats to yah man. Im jealous.


----------



## MWC262 (Apr 3, 2013)

that neck profile is sexy! definitely impressed by Parker!


----------



## yingmin (Apr 3, 2013)

This just makes me hungrier for my incoming DFMV7, which I'm going super-custom on, in emerald green with the classic Fly body.


----------



## skisgaar (Apr 3, 2013)

Next time, get them to make you a dragonfly with a maple top!!!!


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Apr 3, 2013)

I really hate orange. 

...but you've changed my mind  Thats one seriously sick looking guitar! Looks like it's super playable as well


----------



## eegs2k (Apr 3, 2013)

unreal! love the color!


----------



## satchisgod (Apr 3, 2013)

That new Parker is absolutley stunning. I'm gobsmacked!!! I've loved that tangerine colour on Parkers for a long time. Congrats on owning a truly amazing guitar.


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 3, 2013)

That thing looks amazing! 

I did always wonder how the hell people are supposed to adjust pickup height or remove the pickups on Parkers.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Apr 3, 2013)

possumkiller said:


> That thing looks amazing!
> 
> I did always wonder how the hell people are supposed to adjust pickup height or remove the pickups on Parkers.



At least on my deluxe (the white one in the photos), there are two pole pieces that correspond to moving the height of the pickup. One on the bass side and one on the treble of each pickup. The pickups can also be removed this way. However, the Parker pickups (which are either Seymour Duncans or Dimarzios) are actually pretty good and extremely versatile.


----------



## JPMike (Apr 3, 2013)

Why I log in SS.org when I get back home, it's no good for me...

HNGD!! Looks amazing!!


----------



## Tasteh (Apr 3, 2013)

iamthefonz said:


> So you have THREE Parkers now?
> 
> ...goddamnit.



^ What show is that from?


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 3, 2013)

Tasteh said:


> ^ What show is that from?



Parks and Recreation


----------



## ohoolahan (Apr 3, 2013)

at first parker was the ugliest guitars ever. but now i really want one to. the look so nice!


----------



## DrZoidberg (Apr 3, 2013)

I am jealous of this guitar, that neck looks amazing.


----------



## Tordah (Apr 3, 2013)

I've heard that epoxied Parker pickups are essentially not user replaceable, but they can still be rewound...

This guitar is just incredible and I want one so bad. The best NGD I've seen this year.


----------



## Jemp (Apr 4, 2013)

Damn dat finish....always wanted a parker, but never had the budget  well maybe someday


----------



## Musiscience (Apr 4, 2013)

Turbonegro - I Got Erection - YouTube

This song is how I feel about your NGD 

You have incredible taste in color!


----------



## StivO2005 (Apr 4, 2013)

When i saw this guitar i was...






and after...


----------



## reidartuv (Apr 4, 2013)

Sick!


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 4, 2013)

Glad you like it man, thanks again! I didnt know about this thread or even that who I sold this to was a forum member. Very cool! My tech did a really nice job setting it up prior to shipping. 

And yeah you can get these in a wide variety of custom colors, its not limited to the ones on their website.


----------



## nangillala (Apr 5, 2013)

zimbloth said:


> And yeah you can get these in a wide variety of custom colors, its not limited to the ones on their website.



How much does it cost to choose a different color than listed? 
And this may be a bit rude to ask a dealer, but do you know if every dealer can get you the custom colors? I'm from Germany, so I'm not sure if it would be possible to buy one from you, or if Parker has exclusive deals with the German distributor.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 5, 2013)

nangillala said:


> How much does it cost to choose a different color than listed?
> And this may be a bit rude to ask a dealer, but do you know if every dealer can get you the custom colors? I'm from Germany, so I'm not sure if it would be possible to buy one from you, or if Parker has exclusive deals with the German distributor.



Parker have a custom shop that you can order from only through authorized dealers. There you can get the colors you want (although I don't know about completely custom colors). I believe that's what Noyan did.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 5, 2013)

All of the 7s are made in the custom shop, so I don't think there's any upcharge at all for a different finish, provided it's one of their normal finishes. The price on my quote didn't jump up until I really started going crazy with the customization.


----------



## loktide (Apr 5, 2013)

Congrats! This makes me miss my Parker really bad...


----------



## narad (Apr 7, 2013)

yingmin said:


> All of the 7s are made in the custom shop, so I don't think there's any upcharge at all for a different finish, provided it's one of their normal finishes. The price on my quote didn't jump up until I really started going crazy with the customization.



And they can be ordered with the standard fly body shape?


----------



## JasonT (Apr 7, 2013)

Seriously love the color and thin body shape. Totally badass!


----------



## crayzee (Apr 7, 2013)

Awesome, in every imaginable way! Sweeeet colour!


----------



## yingmin (Apr 7, 2013)

narad said:


> And they can be ordered with the standard fly body shape?



Heh. Maybe I shouldn't have blown my cover on this so soon, but yes. They'll do the classic Fly, but not the headstock (although initially they told me it wouldn't be a problem) because they're concerned that the thinner headstock wouldn't support the tension of the extra string. Having owned a Parker for almost ten years and seeing just how invincible the necks are, I'm not at all convinced of that. However, I suppose it's better to be safe than sorry on an instrument I'm spending this much money on. I also brought up the idea of different pickup routing options, like HSS and HSS, but that would have added to the cost and wait time.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 7, 2013)

No one at Parker has ever told me that we could order the 7-string in the Fly shape. If they can thats news to me. And yes custom colors do cost a bit more, but not a lot. To get a price quote, it would be best to contact your local dealer or email a dealer directly.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 7, 2013)

zimbloth said:


> No one at Parker has ever told me that we could order the 7-string in the Fly shape. If they can thats news to me. And yes custom colors do cost a bit more, but not a lot. To get a price quote, it would be best to contact your local dealer or email a dealer directly.



I've been in contact with the custom shop for a LONG time on this order, and that was my first question. I would have bought one even if I had to get it completely stock, but when they said they could do a Fly body, that sealed the deal. But as Zimbloth said, I only had access to this because I work for a US Music Corp dealer. If anyone else is interested in some custom Parker action, talk to me, Zimbloth or any local dealer to see what we can make happen.


----------



## absolutorigin (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm usually not the biggest Parker fan, but this is very nice. Awesome guitar there man! The orange finish just kills it .


----------



## hairychris (Apr 9, 2013)

The older I get, the more I lust over Parkers....


----------



## necronile (Apr 10, 2013)

Im so fucking jelly....


----------



## XEN (Apr 10, 2013)

Anyone who hasn't tried a Parker is really missing out. There have only ever been about 5 guitars I've played in stores which I felt needed no customization or tweaking at all. The PRS Tremonti (US), the EBMM JP, a gem of a Peavey Wolfgang I found in a small store south of Atlanta, the Carvin Holdsworth I had for about a day...., and, well, every single Parker I've ever played.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 10, 2013)

That orange... reminds me of a McLaren F1 LM. Very nice!!!!!!


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 10, 2013)

^ I like the way you see the world.

Noyan, you need to get yourself one of these to complement:












EDIT: ... I apologize for the huge pictures . I didn't realize until after I posted them, and I don't know how to resize them.


----------

